# limited or no connectivity PLZ help



## shewillnotdie (Mar 2, 2009)

Ok first off, hey guys. I don't know what i'd do without this site! Here's my problem.

I just recently moved to a new location in Florida and I brought my belkin router with me to set up a network at the new house I'm living at for now. This router had no problems running a computer, 360, and a second computer with a wireless card at my old location. The new house I'm at has a DSL connection. The old house was cable. I've used this router on DSL at my apartment before the last though so I don't think that's the issue. 

When I have everything hooked up (wall phonojack to modem, modem out to router MAIN in, router channels 1, 2, 3 to computer a., computer b., and xbox 360, it says limited or no connectivity on both computers and says there s a problem with the connection on the 360.

On the computers it acually says something I've never seen before. "there are conflicting ip addresses on this device". that's not verbatim but close. I've reset the router. Reset the modem. Checks all the plug in's. Control panel, network connections says it IS connected but not enough to get internet. I've tried to do a repair via control panel but it didn't help. Uhmm, what else did I try?... I tried to ipconfig after run to go to router settings and it just pops up and goes away so i couldn't even get the netmask ip address... I'm at a total lose. I had this router hooked up identical (minus the one computer) at my old place and it worked great.... 

I hope I didn't leave any details out... the Router information is Belkin Wireless G model: F5D7237-4

Someone please help (car broke down on the way to my new house so I LITURALLY can't go anywhere and don't have my own computer on the internet OR my xbox on live.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

What is the exact make/model of the DSL modem? When connected directly to the modem, please post this.

Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *CMD* then press *Enter* to open a command prompt:

In the command prompt window that opens, type type the following command:

_Note that there is a space before the /ALL, but there is *NOT* a space after the / in the following command._

IPCONFIG /ALL

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter* to copy the contents to the clipboard.
Paste the results in a message here.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB disk, or a CD-RW disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.


----------



## shewillnotdie (Mar 2, 2009)

embarq 660 series model # eq-660r adsl router

Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

C:\Documents and Settings\Steve>IPCONFIG /ALL

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : steve-67fe511e4
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek RTL8139 Family PCI Fast Ethe
rnet NIC
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-11-D8-EA-ED-CF
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.3
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.1
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.1
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Tuesday, March 09, 2010 9:15:30 AM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Friday, March 12, 2010 9:15:30 AM

C:\Documents and Settings\Steve>


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

That's a good connection. I'm guessing the duplicate IP address is the real issue here.


*Repair duplicate IP address on network issue.*


Turn off everything on the network, ALL the machines and any other network device like network printers and NAS drives.
Turn off the router and modem.
Turn on the modem, wait for a steady data light.
Turn on the router, wait two minutes.
Turn on the network devices and computers, one at a time.

This issue is usually caused by resetting a router without resetting all the network connected devices.

Another issue that will cause duplicate IP addresses is assigning static IP addresses to devices that conflict with the router's DHCP address range. If you require static IP addressed devices on the network, they should be configured to be in the same subnet but outside the address range defined for the DHCP server.


----------



## shewillnotdie (Mar 2, 2009)

Ok I just tried that and still having issues with connectivity. It however did not give me the duplicate ip address error, nor the limited or no connectivity. It just simple says.

"Internet Explorer cannot display the webpage 

Most likely causes:
You are not connected to the Internet. 
The website is encountering problems. 
There might be a typing error in the address. 

What you can try: 
Diagnose Connection Problems 

More information 

This problem can be caused by a variety of issues, including: 

Internet connectivity has been lost. 
The website is temporarily unavailable. 
The Domain Name Server (DNS) is not reachable. 
The Domain Name Server (DNS) does not have a listing for the website's domain. 
If this is an HTTPS (secure) address, click Tools, click Internet Options, click Advanced, and check to be sure the SSL and TLS protocols are enabled under the security section. 

For offline users

You can still view subscribed feeds and some recently viewed webpages.
To view subscribed feeds 

Click the Favorites Center button , click Feeds, and then click the feed you want to view. 

To view recently visited webpages (might not work on all pages) 

Click Tools , and then click Work Offline. 
Click the Favorites Center button , click History, and then click the page you want to view."

I did the exact steps. Here's some notes I jotted down. After powering on the modem I had a solid power, DSL, and internet light. No Ethernet light because of course it was connected to the router and the router was not on. After getting those solid lights, and waiting the two minutes I powered on the router waited two minutes then powered up the first computer connected to the router, and there's no internet. Everything seems hooked up correctly. When I powered on the router I had a solid ethernet light, and all four lights on the modem were lit solid. The router also agknowledged the two computers pluged into it by having light 1, and 2 on. :sigh:


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

You may try to release/renew the IP from the 2 problematic computers. Here's an XP full guide to do this.

Then test your internet connection.


----------



## shewillnotdie (Mar 2, 2009)

hi 2xgrump. i just tried the method u rec. and i'm still experiencing a problem connecting on any of the two computers connected or the xbox 360. here's the log from steps i followed.

Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

C:\Documents and Settings\Steve>ipconfig

Windows IP Configuration


Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : Belkin
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.3
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.1

C:\Documents and Settings\Steve>ipconfig/release

Windows IP Configuration


Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 0.0.0.0
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 0.0.0.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :

C:\Documents and Settings\Steve>ipconfig/renew

Windows IP Configuration


Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : Belkin
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.3
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.1

C:\Documents and Settings\Steve>


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Can you do another ipconfig /all please, not just ipconfig of both computers and post them here?
I might have you assign Static IP or Manual IP on one of those comp, then we can switch it back to DHCP or Auto IP.


----------



## shewillnotdie (Mar 2, 2009)

absolutely. 

ipconfig /all
-----------

Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

C:\Documents and Settings\Steve>ipconfig

Windows IP Configuration


Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : Belkin
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.3
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.1

C:\Documents and Settings\Steve>ipconfig/release

Windows IP Configuration


Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 0.0.0.0
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 0.0.0.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :

C:\Documents and Settings\Steve>ipconfig/renew

Windows IP Configuration


Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : Belkin
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.3
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.1

C:\Documents and Settings\Steve>


i saw belkin pulled up there and thought i'd mention i still have the router pluged in to power and all but i removed the ethernet and went directly to the modem to get the one computer i've been using on the net with just the modem. that is what u were asking for correct an ipconfig /all?


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Let's try to change one computer to Static IP. Pls. follow this guide..
Use the information below to fill in on those Manual IP assignments, leave the other computer with the IP of 192.168.2.3. 

IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.8
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.1
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.1

Then test your network connections, see if there's anymore conflict. If it's resolved, you may either switch the Static IP back to DHCP or Auto IP mode or leave it on Static IP.

Hope this helps and post update here.


----------



## shewillnotdie (Mar 2, 2009)

I hooked the wireless router up, and tried the steps. Few things I jotted down while doing it. 

Step 12: While puting the addresses in the fields you gave me I noticed torwards the bottom under Use the following DNS server addresses there is a prefered DNS server and an alternate DNS server but no spot for DHCP Server. So I noticed they were the same so I put it in for alt and prefered and it told me I could not have them be the same. So I put the address you gave me under prefered DNS and left alternate DNS blank.

Step 13: I'm assuming this one isn't a big deal at all but after setting all that up and getting back to local area connection properties after hitting ok, it says to hit ok again. There isn't an okay button. The button in the same location says close. I'm assuming that's just the Okay button. So yeah didn't think this one was a big deal.

Step 14: I don't have any of that on my computer. I'm assuming that's firmware update for a modem that is not the one I have. So I skiped the whole step since I couldn't do it. I <b>did</b> try to upgrade the firmware for the modem I have but I'm not sure how to do that. I tryed start>run>msinfo32>components> and seeing if I could right click and find an option for upgrading somewhere for modem but I couldn't find one.

Besides that I tried the internet connection out by going to google after I set everything up and I still have the same issue. It's so odd.... Under network connections it says "Connected, Firewalled" but I can't get to any websites.... after testing it and seeing it didn't work I used the "How to Configure DHCP in Windows XP" steps to configure it back to how it originally was, and pluged the ethernet into modem to use the 1st computer's internet. :4-dontkno


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

I would update your Belkin router's firmware to the latest. You may download the latest firmware here. It might help.

Please let us know.


----------



## shewillnotdie (Mar 2, 2009)

Upgraded: No change. Under the version of the upgrades they have it has like 1xxx, 2xxx, 3xxx, etc. Now the versions are like 1-9,000 so I'm assuming 7xxx is Version:7000 which is my router so that's the one I used.

No changes... *SIGH* I've never had any problems like this with this router at any other places I've lived... Frustrating. Everything seems connected properly and running, but it seems like the modem and router are unable to transfer the information for internet could it maybe be a possible porting issue to make them communicate properly? I've never had to do that before though... I'm at a total lose.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

You may try a TCP/IP and Winsock Reset.

Here's how to Repair a Corrupt TCP/IP Stack: 
Go to your command prompt window. Start> Programs> Accessories> Command Prompt (Windows XP). The command prompt window will appear.
In the command line type: netsh int ip reset resetlog.txt . Press enter.
Restart the computer. After restart, your computers TCP/IP stack will be restored to the state it was when originally installed on your pc.

Here’s how to reset your winsock in windows XP:
Open the command prompt
Type in netsh winsock reset and press enter
After resetting winsock, Restart your computer.

Also...have you RESET the router to the factory default?


----------



## shewillnotdie (Mar 2, 2009)

well in the processes we tried previously i hard reset the router by pulling the power supply and waiting fifteen seconds and replugging it in. that would reset it back to default/stock correct?

EDIT UPDATE: before i did the hard reset when i was trying to get it to work before the thread I also did a regular reset to default by holding a knife on the click button in the reset button on the bottom so tech. i've done both yes.

i just did both those two things in cmd and still having the same problem. 

quick note: when i did these steps i did them both, pluged the router into the modem and set all that up and the same problem is happening, but the power light, wireless light, and 1 and 2 under wired computers, on the router are lit but the "internet" in top right wasn't. all lights on the modem were lit fine.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Hard reset is when you push that reset button from the router, this will reset the router to the factory default settings then you'll have to re-configure everything. Are all the computers in your house affected? How about the one that connected directly to the router? are you able to get internet connection?
How about when you plug in a computer directly to a Modem, are you able to connect to the Internet?


----------



## shewillnotdie (Mar 2, 2009)

ok. then yes i did hard reset it when i was trying to hook it up earlier. u have to get a little knife to get into the spot. 

i'm gonna break down everything i have set up and tell you the exacts. 

I have a computer in the main room where the modem is that works 100% fine with the modem to it. that's the one i've been using to get on here to try to trouble shoot with you guys. next room over from this (very close) is computer number two, and theres device number three (an xbox 360) also in the near by room that I have another 50 ft ethernet cord running to. 

So tech. none of this that i'm trying to set up is wireless yet. I do have a third computer in the back room I will be using a wireless card to connect to the router but I havn't even touched that yet. 

this computer runs perfectly fine with the modem by itself. when i hook the router up (dsl con. so wall to modem modem ethernet out into wireless router main then computer 1, 2, and xbox 360 to the 1st 2nd and 3rd options on the wireless router. This way everything looks connected, when i go to network connections it even says "connected, firewalled", but none of the computers can pull up anything on the internet.... It's very frustrating too, because the cable tv isn't hooked up in my room yet so I have nothing to do. No internet, or xbox live to fall back on till the cable tv is hooked up. :sigh:

-irrelevant-UPDATE: sorry it took me a hot minute to respond anyone else having issues with the site today? it wouldn't show the page and said it might be experiencing problems, i went out to dinner for a few hours. came back it pulled up, wrote response hit submit, did it to me again.... walked away for 15mins came back and it just let me.. odd...-irrelevant-


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Let's see the IPCONFIG /ALL connected directly to the modem.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

You might have a bad router then.


----------



## shewillnotdie (Mar 2, 2009)

i don't understand how a bad router could be possible because i liturally just moved it from the house i was using it at that it worked fine to here and pluged it in. Also they used to have a microsoft broughtband networking wireless base station model:MN-500, and when they moved and tried to set it up that didn't work either. (i don't understand why the ipconfig /all has a belkin in there if i have the belkin wireless router not hooked up during tihs ipconfig /all)

ipconfig /all with just the modem hooked up and the computer working fine right now=

Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

C:\Documents and Settings\Steve>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : steve-67fe511e4
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : Belkin

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : Belkin
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek RTL8139 Family PCI Fast Ethe
rnet NIC
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-11-D8-EA-ED-CF
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.3
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.1
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.1
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Wednesday, March 10, 2010 1:42:22 PM

Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Monday, January 18, 2038 9:14:07 PM

C:\Documents and Settings\Steve>


----------



## shewillnotdie (Mar 2, 2009)

Ok guys. I was attempting to use the other wireless router to problem shoot it possibly being my wireless router (which i relaly don't think it is because I was using it successfully for 3 devices at the house i moved from), and here are the results. 

Wireless Router-Microsoft Broadband Networking Wireless Base Station MDOE: MN-500

I hooked it up with just the ONE main computer connected to port 1 threw the modem and everything looks connected and fine, including the lights on the modem and router all lit, but it still won't connect to the internet. here's a screenshot of exactly what network connections looks like when it's all connected.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Using the existing or previous router, are you able to log on to the Router's Config page? I will need you to check something. Do you have the router's LogIn?


----------



## shewillnotdie (Mar 2, 2009)

well i was able to log onto the router settings for the belkin previously to do something someone recommended, so i'm sure i can also do it for the microsoft one... belkin is what i was trying to configure but at this pt. it doesn't matter which one really just that it get's working.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Alright, either one then...

First, see if DHCP is enabled and what Scope - IP addresses you have. Please post it here. Also, disable router's firewall for right now.


----------



## shewillnotdie (Mar 2, 2009)

I did this with the belkin wireless-g router. 

DHCP was enabled
DHCP server enabled
ip pool starting address> 192.168.2.2
ip pool ending address> 192.168.2.10

firewall was enabled
now firewall is disabled

I tested it after disabling firewall and no change.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Well guess what? That's the same IP scope that your Modem has, fyi...your modem is also a Router. I kinda have this feeling. 

EDIT: You may actually just change the IP Scope of your Router and leave your Modem's the same, it's easier this way.

Let's try this. You will then change your Router's IP to 192.168.1.1

ip pool starting address> 192.168.1.2
ip pool ending address> 192.168.1.10
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1

So next time that you log on to your router, you will connect to 192.168.1.1

See is this works and pls. update. I think we're getting closer on resolving your issue, just hang in there.


----------



## shewillnotdie (Mar 2, 2009)

I'm hangin' alright. yeesh. Ok.

it wouldn't let me change second to last section of ip pool at first. then i realized to change the Router's IP to 192.168.1.1 then it let me. it automatically changed the pool start to what u said. the end had 100 stead of 10 at the end so i corrected that. 

after that saved I got a local area connection limited or no connectivity error.

then i went to DNS Servers and changed the first one and alt. to what u said. now DHCP i have no idea where to change that. only thing i see that says dhcp is "DHCP Client List", but that's just a bunch of information...

EDIT: what do u meen by that modem is also a router???? it only has one slot for the dsl phonojack in and ethernet out and power supply...


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

shewillnotdie said:


> I'm hangin' alright. yeesh. Ok.
> then i went to DNS Servers and changed the first one and alt. to what u said. now DHCP i have no idea where to change that. only thing i see that says dhcp is "DHCP Client List", but that's just a bunch of information...


Yeah..normally it shd change the IP scope, if DHCP is already enabled. You might be all set. Did you log out of the router's control panel then log back on with the new router's IP? or you may do an ipconfig /all from your computer just to make sure that your computer now has a new set of IP's. You might need to do an ipconfig /release enter then ipconfig /renew enter for the new sets of IP's in your computer. You'll have to do this from the command prompt.


----------



## shewillnotdie (Mar 2, 2009)

I'm not sure how to read the ipconfig /all prompt in CMD but I rehooked up the router, did /all /release /renew and no change except now it is giving me the "limited or no connectivity" error. i'm not sure if it saved my changes from previously. i just copied the cmd to be more detailed. 

Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

C:\Documents and Settings\Steve>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : steve-67fe511e4
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : Belkin

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : Belkin
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek RTL8139 Family PCI Fast Ethe
rnet NIC
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-11-D8-EA-ED-CF
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.3
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Thursday, March 11, 2010 6:17:09 PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Monday, January 18, 2038 9:14:07 PM

C:\Documents and Settings\Steve>ipconfig /release

Windows IP Configuration


Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 0.0.0.0
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 0.0.0.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :

C:\Documents and Settings\Steve>ipconfig /renew

Windows IP Configuration


Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : Belkin
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.3
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1

C:\Documents and Settings\Steve>


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Your IP's looks good, that's your new IP Scope. Is the Firewall still off, disable the Router's security too if you have one like a WEP or WPA. Disable any firewalls from your computer as well. Go to your Control Panel => Network Connections and in here do you Local Area Connections & Wireless Connections? Do you have laptop that you can test for wireless connection? This is very impt.


----------



## shewillnotdie (Mar 2, 2009)

router firewall is still off. there is no wep password or anything since i reset the wireless router. i turned windows firewall off as well.

i checked local area connections and they say "connected".

yes i have a laptop i can test with. i just went in there and checked for wireless signals. it says belkin54g limited or no connectivity. i attempted to connect and it says "connected" perfectly fine but it does the same thing that the computers do. says connected but won't pull up any internet.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

You will need to go back to the Router config page and see if it's blocking some ports that's not letting you connect to the internet.

Let's Power cycle it might help.
1.	Save all your current work, close all open applications, then shut down your computer. Wait for a minute. 
2.	First, turn your Router off and wait for a couple of minutes. 
3.	Turn off your modem. 
4.	Disconnect all the ethernet cables that are connected to the router and modem and the PC. 
5.	Reconnect them and ensure that there are no loose connections in between them. 
6.	Now, switch on your PC and let it boot. 
7.	Switch on the modem first and after it gets initialized, switch on the router.


----------



## shewillnotdie (Mar 2, 2009)

just did all that step by step. same results. what is going on here... can't we open ports if that's what preventing the data from being transfered threw the devices?


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Verify these from your router settings:
Access Restrictions - enabled
Access Server HTTP is checked or enabled
Wireless Access Web -enabled
UpnP - Enabled

Also in here you may find the Manual for your Belkin Router.

EDIT: If none of the above works, pls. contact your ISP so that you can do a Hard Reset on the Modem, they shd be able to walk you through a successful reset and reconnection. Test your internet connection from the Modem, then do another Hard Reset on the Router. I have a feeling that your issue will be resolved.

Please keep us posted.


----------



## techbytes (Oct 10, 2009)

Hi,
I've read the entire thread and the only thing that comes to mind is your DSL is not letting you connect your wireless router because it has already bind your PC (the one in the main room) MAC address in their MAC to IP address database. In order for you to connect your wireless router (belkin or microsoft), you could either use the MAC address cloning option in your router and put in the MAC address of your PC in the main room or call up your DSL provider and have them remove the PC MAC address from their system. 

Give it a try as you have done everything else already.


----------



## shewillnotdie (Mar 2, 2009)

!!!eureka!!!

ok guys. grump while i was looking for all this stuff to verify under my router settings:

"Access Restrictions - enabled
Access Server HTTP is checked or enabled
Wireless Access Web -enabled
UpnP - Enabled"

I couldn't quite find them all verbatim BUT i did check disabled, and enabled boxes and everything was enabled, ALMOST. I went to channels and saw I was on auto, which i believe defaults 1. i remember i had a problem with video back in the day on this router at my old house so i set the channel to the optimal one, 6. this didn't correct the issue.

I also found an option, and i wish i could tell you what it was but it's not letting me go back to the settings for my router atm threw the ip address. I saw it was disabled, as as reading it it says something on the lines of "by activating this you allow your router to pass threw or ignore firewalls or anything that could be blocking it". that's def. not verbatim, but it said something like that. anyhow i enabled it and all devices are working wonderfully now!!

i'm going to continue to try to get on the router settings via the ip address, so i can tell you exactly what the option was and maybe you can explain to me what the problem was. i'm going to shut down and try to access the router right now and i'll update my post when i get on the settings and tell you exactly what i changed besides the channel. :grin::grin::grin:

UPDATE: ok guys here's the business. i don't know what the heck is going on. I restarted this main computer and everything went back to limited or no connectivity and disconnected all the other devices.... so i set it back up with the modem only, and the main computer worked again. pluged everything back in to the router and modem, and now it's all working again and i cannot access the wireless router ip address for settings... i'm totally lost but this main computer they keep on 24/7 anyhow, everythings working, and i can't access the belkin wireless router ip address.... i'm glad it's all working but i would still really like to know what the hecks going on.. i'd also like to get to my belkin settings to put a password on the router.:4-dontkno


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Well...at least you got something going. Please compare the ipconfig /all, plug your computer directly to the Modem and to the Router, they shouldn't be the same. Did you do another Router Reset?

Also, do not leave the Router's Channel to Auto, choose 1, 6 or 11. Then test your wireless connections to see which one has excellent signal.


----------



## shewillnotdie (Mar 2, 2009)

:4-dontkno Ok yeah I got it working but now I can't go to the routers settings to open the port for my xbox 360 and can't join anyones games. i go 192.168.2.1 and it pulls up the modem now and not the router... here's the ipconfig /all

Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

C:\Documents and Settings\Steve>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : steve-67fe511e4
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek RTL8139 Family PCI Fast Ethe
rnet NIC
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-11-D8-EA-ED-CF
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.2
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.1
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.1
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Sunday, March 14, 2010 6:18:50 AM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Wednesday, March 17, 2010 6:18:50 AM


C:\Documents and Settings\Steve>

i believe this is what i have to do to get my 360 working in order so i can join games but i can't get into my belkin router settings now... jeessss...... it's always something.

http://portforward.com/english/routers/port_forwarding/Belkin/F5D7230-4/Xbox_Live_360.htm


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Did you try 192.168.1.1? Remember, I had you changed the IP Scope. Did you do another Reset of your router again?


----------



## shewillnotdie (Mar 2, 2009)

i just tried 192.168.1.1 and it doesn't pull up the belkin router. the good news is the xbox 360 live issue was the other individual who had a moderate NAT and needed it opened which i helped em with so tech. i don't need to get to my router. 

I would like to be able to though so i can set a password so random ppl don't steal my internet. I did not do another reset because everythings working perfect and I was worried it might mess it up again.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

When you type 192.168.2.1 from your browser does it ask for the LogIn?

I need an ipconfig /all from any of your wireless computers and post it here please.

Also, from any of computers running wireless connection pls. download and run Xirrus Wi-Fi Inspector. Here's a more detail guide => Double click on the xirrus icon on your desktop of if you have one running in a corner, just click on it. Tap the Printscreen key on your keyboard, open up Paint then choose Edit from the Menu and select Paste, then SAVE it. Upload and attached it here, click on Go Advanced and locate Manage Attachments Tab and attached the file.


----------



## 42! (Mar 12, 2010)

A few thoughts;
Assuming that the router provides NAT by default, home routers usually do, then based on the ipconfig /all information it has a 192.168.2.0 network on both the inside and outside, this won't work.

So there are 2 possable solutions;
1) Since the ISP is providing NAT with private addressing you don't need a router, just a switch and a wireless access point (AP). In the router's configuration there should be a way to turn off NAT and DHCP, then connect the DSL Modem to the LAN side and everything should work. In this configuration you would never connect anything to the router's WAN port.

2) Reconfigure the router to use any private nework other then 192.168.2.0, the double NAT may cause a problem with your Xbox but maybe not. A good network to use would be 192.168.1.0


----------



## antipatiko (Mar 18, 2010)

Try Obtain DNS Automatically !! from the settings of your Lan


----------



## shewillnotdie (Mar 2, 2009)

i'm not sure how to do that antipatiko. how do i do that?

also there's only one wireless computer on the network grump. i'll go do the ipconfig /all and update this post here in the next 30 mins.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

shewillnotdie said:


> i'm not sure how to do that antipatiko. how do i do that?
> 
> also there's only one wireless computer on the network grump. i'll go do the ipconfig /all and update this post here in the next 30 mins.


Actually your DNS is already set to Auto.

Yes...we'll be here.


----------



## shewillnotdie (Mar 2, 2009)

i don't know what the heck is going on but it won't let me right click in cmd on this wireless computer. it just gives me a ton of C:/ sooo! i guess im gonna screenshot it. sorry took so long to respond been busy. this is an ipconfig /all from the only computer on the network that is wirelessly connected.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

No problem....the wireless computer is detecting the wireless network and the IP Pool is 192.168.2.X.....Let me do a little recap, since this has been a long thread, no worries here. Didn't we change the IP Scope of your router to a 192.168.1.X? Now what happens when you try to log on to 192.168.2.1 to get in to the Router's config page?


----------



## shewillnotdie (Mar 2, 2009)

this happens... looks like it's opening the modem configuration instead of the router configuration. that's what it looks like to me at least. :/


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Your Modem needs a Reset or some configuration need to made to it, make sure to contact your ISP regarding this. I remember giving you a previous advise regarding this.


----------



## shewillnotdie (Mar 2, 2009)

sorry for the late response, but i have this thread under bookmarks and sometimes when i try to go to it it will not display page.

are they configerations i can make myself.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

shewillnotdie said:


> sorry for the late response, but i have this thread under bookmarks and sometimes when i try to go to it it will not display page.
> 
> are they configerations i can make myself.


At this time, I highly recommend for you to contact your ISP, to ensure proper configuration and resolution of your network issue.


----------

